# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Wanted

## GAPS

"WANTED" pejantan kohaku import,kalau bisa umur sudah 3thn lebih,kwalitas jelek juga ga papa hehehe..kira2 harga bersahabat ya  ::  Barangkali temen2 ada ikan yang sudah bosen silahkan pm atau email ke [email protected] ,tq

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

